# Twisted Colon



## Ali_27 (Feb 20, 2009)

What does it mean if an abdominal CT reveals that part of your colon is twisted?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are two things.If you didn't have emergency surgery it means your colon is a tad bit longer than everyone else's. So you have some extra bends so it all fits inside.You find this in people with no GI symptoms so they usually don't think it causes anything directly, but it might make those prone to constipation a bit more constipated than they otherwise would.The other thing you might find if you search the internet is when it twists around itself to the point it cuts off the blood supply. This is very painful and requires emergency surgery so I'm guessing that isn't what was going on with you.


----------



## Ali_27 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks, Kathleen. I'm going to get a copy of the actual letter to see which part of my colon is twisted, just to confirm. This is the problem with reading into too much from googling things. Nowhere did I read that it's NOT a concern. I actually read a lot that colonoscopies are impossible to complete if one has a twisted colon. Learn from my mistakes, people! Verify what you read on the internet (to clarify, it wasn't from this website) with your MD's!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think redundant colon is a better term, but a lot of people used twisted instead.http://www.revolutionhealth.com/articles/r...4A1437D67FF7BDA has a picture of what they usually see.Depending on how it bends it can make it hard to do a colonoscopy. Now that they do virtual colonoscopies with a CT scan they can probably at least check the parts past the bend when you get to an age where you need screening colonoscopies to see if there are polyps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah - this is interesting - I "failed" a colonscopy in the autumn of 2005 - they couldn't get the scope down - reason I have a "lazy" colon - apparently I have an extra loop in the descending colon. I am very lucky - my IBS is very mild - just abit of bloating and constipation from time to time - never met another soul with this "situation" - so I'm not unique right enough.Sue


----------

